# The Truth about GSP...



## nineiron (Jan 29, 2010)

this writer has some interesting articles:



> The TRUTH About GSP
> Let me start by saying that I used to really enjoy watching GSP earlier in his career, before his TKO loss to Matt Serra. Since then, he has become very predictable and borderline boring. I used to think he was a “fighter”, but now realize that he is really just a “competitor”. I’ll explain the key differences a bit later. In addition to this, his career in the UFC has been mapped out by the executives that are looking to promote MMA, not only as just a mainstream sport, but a mainstream sport in Canada.
> 
> He is arguably the most conditioned athlete in the sport of MMA (I have never really seen this guy tired). He has a good standup game with quick hands and legs. He is an excellent wrestler and is able to keep his opponents down effectively. He is fairly tall for a welterweight (almost always taller than his opponent) and has long arms and legs, in relation to his height. But he is NOT a fighter. And a champion of any MMA organization should always be a fighter.
> ...


www.themmacritic.com

i particularly liked the articles about GSP, Tito and P4P. just wanted to share.


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

> Who knows if Nate Diaz could beat GSP


As soon as i saw this i stopped reading.




> he has become very predictable and borderline boring





> A true champion does not need to force his opponents to fight their fight – a true champion let’s their opponent choose and finds the holes to defeat them.


These articles are ridiculous, who is this guy? Not suprised iv'e never heard of him.


----------



## nineiron (Jan 29, 2010)

Jimdon said:


> These articles are ridiculous, who is this guy? Not suprised iv'e never heard of him.


don't know who he is, but he's got some valid points. but i'm sure he'll get flamed by all the gsp lovers.


----------



## nineiron (Jan 29, 2010)

> Who knows if Nate Diaz could beat GSP





Jimdon said:


> As soon as i saw this i stopped reading.


why? did u think that Serra would beat GSP via TKO?


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

this is idiotic, a true champion is a guy that you can recognize as the best of his class, the one that you know can beat everyone most of the times.

When Brock won the title, he wasn't a true champion, because he had just beat Herring and Couture, that doesn't prove that he was the best of the division, then he dominated Mir and earned his title.

Serra was never a true champion, because he only beat GSP out of a gifted title shot. I saw Serra as a joke of a champion because i thought Hughes, GSP, Alves, Diego, Fitch, Karo and Kos could all beat him.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Regards the GSP nonsense:-



> A true champion does not need to force his opponents to fight their fight – a true champion let’s their opponent choose and finds the holes to defeat them.


Thats quite possible the most turd shaped thing anybody has ever written about competitive sports. What a numpty.


----------



## nineiron (Jan 29, 2010)

Chileandude said:


> Serra was never a true champion, because he only beat GSP out of a gifted title shot. I saw Serra as a joke of a champion because i thought Hughes, GSP, Alves, Diego, Fitch, Karo and Kos could all beat him.


so GSP lost to a joke?


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

> A true champion does not need to force his opponents to fight their fight – a true champion let’s their opponent choose and finds the holes to defeat them


How does he figure this is true? The job of a challenger is to go in and figure out a way to beat the champion, the job of a champion is to keep the belt, that's the same thing as trying to tell me that Fedor is not a true champion because he didn't knock out Cro Cop with a left high kick.


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

nineiron said:


> this writer has some interesting articles:
> 
> www.themmacritic.com
> 
> i particularly liked the articles about GSP, Tito and P4P. just wanted to share.


that was a terrible article, thanks for wasting 10 min of my life I'll never get back. The mma critic knows nothing about the ufc and mma he should be the knows nothing about nothing critic.........zing!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

this whole article is a joke, this writer just brings up topics that will get highly criticized, which brings more people into his website... thats all it is


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Adam365 said:


> that was a terrible article, thanks for wasting 10 min of my life !


 No kidding, that was so bad and there was so much that was untrue, I'm not going to waste my time proving just about everything this guy said wrong. Just plain horrible.


----------



## nineiron (Jan 29, 2010)

Adam365 said:


> that was a terrible article, thanks for wasting 10 min of my life I'll never get back. The mma critic knows nothing about the ufc and mma he should be the knows nothing about nothing critic.........zing!


well, i thought it was interesting. but i tend to prefer analytical stuff over most of this who said what stuff.


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

nineiron said:


> well, i thought it was interesting. but i tend to prefer analytical stuff over most of this who said what stuff.


to each his own


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

this just goes to show that the internet has allowed ANYONE, to have a voice, no matter how ridiculous it is.


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

Jimdon said:


> How does he figure this is true? The job of a challenger is to go in and figure out a way to beat the champion, the job of a champion is to keep the belt, that's the same thing as trying to tell me that Fedor is not a true champion because he didn't knock out Cro Cop with a left high kick.


Bad example, Fedor made a point of standing with CroCop their entire fight to make a statement. Crocop Fedor prob could have ended in the first round if Fedor wanted it to.


----------



## nineiron (Jan 29, 2010)

enceledus said:


> this just goes to show that the internet has allowed ANYONE, to have a voice, no matter how ridiculous it is.


um, i read your blog that's in your sig. are u a dude or a girl?

and honestly, u shouldn't be bashing anyone judging from what you've been writing..


----------



## nineiron (Jan 29, 2010)

Cptmats said:


> Bad example, Fedor made a point of standing with CroCop their entire fight to make a statement. Crocop Fedor prob could have ended in the first round if Fedor wanted it to.


ya, the Anderson Silva vs Thales Leites fight was like this too. Silva could have easily jumped on Thales and either pounded him out or choked him out for sure. but he wanted to put on a show for the crowd. cuz that's what champ does when he doesn't feel threatened.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

The UFC does a great job of hyping up its champions to make them seem unbeatable, seriously who thinks anyone stands a chance against Penn, GSP and Silva especially, its seem once you have a couple of successful title defences then everyone thinks you will be champ forever.

Truth is MMA is an unpredictable sport all it takes is one good shot to turn everything around, I hope Dan Hardy has that shot waiting quietly for GSP


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

nineiron said:


> ya, the Anderson Silva vs Thales Leites fight was like this too. Silva could have easily jumped on Thales and either pounded him out or choked him out for sure. but he wanted to put on a show for the crowd. cuz that's what champ does when he doesn't feel threatened.


Another bad example ! If Silva chose to role on the ground with Leites the way Fedor choose to stand with Crocop you would be onto somthing but unfortunatly Silva was afraid to get subbed and Leites was afraid to get KO'd witch made it one of the most boring fights of all time and a really sad showing for Silva.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

I agree GSP is boring.....there is less excitement in 5 of his fights than in one of AS,BJ,Brocks,Machidas,etc. Face it he is boring. All fighters have boring fights, but GSP has almost every fight being the same boring wrestling match. Just photoshop a different opponent and its the same fight over and over again.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

enceledus said:


> this just goes to show that the internet has allowed ANYONE, to have a voice, no matter how ridiculous it is.


yes you have proved that


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

nineiron, did you write this article?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't know how he could have ranked Rampage above Anderson, Lyoto, Shogun, Penn and Brock. Fedor as number one was about the only ranking that made sense.

I'm no GSP fanboy, but to say GSP wouldn't even crack his top 20 is just insane, not even top 20, really?


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

machidaisgod said:


> I agree GSP is boring.....there is less excitement in 5 of his fights than in one of AS,BJ,Brocks,Machidas,etc. Face it he is boring. All fighters have boring fights, but GSP has almost every fight being the same boring wrestling match. Just photoshop a different opponent and its the same fight over and over again.


Really ? Him and Lesner are the two highest paid fighters in the UFC. Must be because he so boring to watch....:sarcastic12:


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

This guy is Fuc*ing retarded. Reading that GSP article gave me a headache.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I bet he wrote the articles himself. Why would you register in a forum just to show off "an interesting article"?


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

This guy should stick to watching boxing or K1 if he just wants to see people slug it out. 

And he lists Rampage as his #2 ranked fighter.

LOL
LOLZ
ROFLZ

(And the part about Penn in the 2nd fight is hilarious. Penn threw in the towel and quit because he would've got KFO'd had had he continued. It was a smart move.)

Ok, I can't expend any more time on this. Already wasted more than it deserves.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

nineiron said:


> um, i read your blog that's in your sig. are u a dude or a girl?
> 
> and honestly, u shouldn't be bashing anyone judging from what you've been writing..


thanks for your opinion of my blog, which I don't actually maintain. However, I am actually a published non-fiction writer, and am currently having a fiction book published... so piss off.


----------



## nineiron (Jan 29, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> I don't know how he could have ranked Rampage above Anderson, Lyoto, Shogun, Penn and Brock. Fedor as number one was about the only ranking that made sense.
> 
> I'm no GSP fanboy, but to say GSP wouldn't even crack his top 20 is just insane, not even top 20, really?


his ranking was based on fighters he likes to *watch*.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

nineiron said:


> his ranking was based on fighters he likes to *watch*.


Ah, then I stand corrected.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

machidaisgod said:


> I agree GSP is boring.....there is less excitement in 5 of his fights than in one of AS,BJ,Brocks,Machidas,etc. Face it he is boring. All fighters have boring fights, but GSP has almost every fight being the same boring wrestling match. Just photoshop a different opponent and its the same fight over and over again.


Out of 19 victories 6 have been decision. Only 3 of his last 6 fights have been decisions. Absolutely dominates high quality fighters using perhaps the most well rounded game in all of mma. Damn what a boring ass fighter. I hate having to watch this master of the craft pursue his dreams. I feel sick at the thought.

This whole article is retarded. That bit about champions is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard from an mma website. A champion dominates using his skills and strategy not by shrugging and saying "Well I'll them fight the way they want and beat them at that."


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

Every fight can't be Kimbo vs Cantrell, some people actually appreciate a master craftsman at work, even if it doesn't always make the highlight reel.


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

> Since then, he has become very predictable and borderline boring.


If he's so predictable then why can't anyone figure out a way to beat him?



> But he is NOT a fighter. And a champion of any MMA organization should always be a fighter.


Even though he calls himself a mixed martail artist, I still consider what he does as fighting. I'm not going to add to all the obvious comments of what a moron this critic is, but GSP's style is exciting to watch (imo). He may not go in guns blazing but i'm very entertained whenever he's in the octagon. Watching him dominate opponents is entertaining in my books. He makes great fighters look terrible, what's not fun to watch. 

Also his top ten list of fighters to watch is very strange.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow, Yeah the UFC 'ensured' GSP would win and hold the title by making him fight the best challengers available and somehow guaranteeing he would win all those fights by...... 

Seriously.

This article is pure hating. GSP has beaten the best WWs and LWs available without ever hesitating to take a fight. He's worked his division so much the only challenger available right now who he hasn't beaten is Dan Hardy. 

I'm tired of people deflating his accomplishments because he is primarily a takedown artist. This is bias. Anderson Silva is primarily a Muay Thai specialist. So what? I didn't see Silva out wrestling Henderson, or BJ Penn out wrestling Hughes. Most champions you see, almost all of them except Fedor, are good enough all round to negate their opponents strength and impose their own particular specialty.

Its your own fault if you find takedowns boring not GSP's. I don't find GSP's takedown and top game boring. I found the Alves fight highly entertaining.

If you don't consider somebody a fighter who steps into a cage with the nastiest people on the planet, like Alves, like Penn, like Hughes, like Fitch etc. and BEATS them, , then you probably watch too many cartoons and too many shitty movies.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Advice to the thread starter: If you're going to present your work as if it's someone else's, make sure you can hide your defensiveness over the criticisms.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

King JLB said:


> *If he's so predictable then why can't anyone figure out a way to beat him?*


/end tread:confused05:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow a whole site by a troll. It's like the troll equivalent of a hobbit hole.



jasvll said:


> Advice to the thread starter: If you're going to present your work as if it's someone else's, make sure you can hide your defensiveness over the criticisms.


lol exactly. He's not fooling anyone ... 

"*He* is a pretty good writer huh guys? Well I'm not him, but THIS is what he means. What? He sucks??? WELL SCREW YOU GUYS!!! (runs off crying)"


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Seeing as GSP is one of the most humble champs that has beaten almost everyone in his weight class and he is one of the biggest draws in all of mma..... pick a better target to criticize or stop watching mma.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

LMAO @ ''A true champion does not need to force his opponents to fight their fight – a true champion let’s their opponent choose and finds the holes to defeat them.''

Smh.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Geez thank goodness i didn't read it, i just saw some of your guys comments, and quotes and that was good enough for me lol


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

:drink02:

WOW! After a couple of sentences I knew this was going to be a completely biased article and decided to stop but it was like watching a train wreck, I just couldn't get my eyes off of it. 

I can understand hating a certain fighter if they don't like their style but the points made to slam GSP is absolutely ludicrous. I need another drink!

:drink02::drink02:


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

nineiron said:


> this writer has some interesting articles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow this is the truest thing I have ever read..Its almost like the writer read my mind, it is very seldom that you see this written about gsp because he has a cult of followers in denial..Its one thing to say that he is an awesome athlete but I dont know how anyone can say his fights are exciting or that he is p4p..I have been saying for the longest time that he was being protected look at how dana white did a 180 on the andersn silva fight after he killed forrest..They knew there was a good possibility their canadian cash cow would follow the same fate now they are acting like it was never even proposed..
Everyone has been saying that GSP should move up a weight and he and dana have been talkin about "cementing his legacy" when the only viable contenders are prospects with striking but no wrestling...


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Jimdon said:


> How does he figure this is true? The job of a challenger is to go in and figure out a way to beat the champion, the job of a champion is to keep the belt, that's the same thing as trying to tell me that Fedor is not a true champion because he didn't knock out Cro Cop with a left high kick.


This article is REALLY stupid but the champion aspect and Fedor is interesting. Fedor beat Nog by beating him from his guard, outstruck CroCop, outstruck Arlovski and Rogers, submitted Coleman, etc. Fedor IS the only fighter who continually tests himself by fighting to his opponents strengths. However, it's not the smartest strategy and not doing it doesn't make you a champion. 


According to that I guess Silva should turn Vitor vs Silva into a boxing match and Silva vs Maia into a grappling match. :confused05:


edit: lol @ how everyone with a red rep bar thinks the article is the epitome of truth, haha.


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

Kreed said:


> wow this is the truest thing I have ever read..Its almost like the writer read my mind, it is very seldom that you see this written about gsp because he has a cult of followers in denial..Its one thing to say that he is an awesome athlete but I dont know how anyone can say his fights are exciting or that he is p4p..I have been saying for the longest time that he was being protected look at how dana white did a 180 on the andersn silva fight after he killed forrest..They knew there was a good possibility their canadian cash cow would follow the same fate now they are acting like it was never even proposed..
> Everyone has been saying that GSP should move up a weight and he and dana have been talkin about "cementing his legacy" when the only viable contenders are prospects with striking but no wrestling...


Well its not hard to see where your great rep comes from....:sarcastic12:
and btw how was he being protected ? By facing the best 170lbs. fighter in the world ?.........:sarcastic12:


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

this reminds me of the time i was on sherdog and people were arguing that cung le would KTFO anderson silva...............just let that sink in for a second..........kreed, you sir might feel right at home there.


----------



## Cuepee (Jan 30, 2010)

The idea that top fighters don't try to dictate where the fight takes place and take their opponents out of their strengths is retarded. 

When is the last time you have seen BJ Penn purposely go to the ground when someone is trying to take him down. What about Anderson Silva. If you take them down they will try to get back up as soon as they can.

All of GSP's fights take place pretty close to 50/50 on the ground and on the feet and that is when GSP dictates the fight. He mixes up his standup and GNP to perfection.

BJ is much more predictable when he gets to dictate a fight. It will take place 100% standing with him outboxing his opponent and dropping in for the RNC as soon as he stuns the guys with punches. You can bank on that in every fight if BJ dictates.


----------



## bcbigdawg (Oct 15, 2006)

hmmmmmmm........I think the guy who wrote this article is actually Ed Soares......WHAT?........anything is possible


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow, this is horrible, I think he should go watch kickboxing, he is obviously not a fan of the entire sport of MMA and is intead only one aspect of it.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Dude's stupid. A true champ doesn't make people fight HIS fight? LOL! That's EXACTLY what a champ does, that's EXACTLY what GSP does and that's EXACTLY why GSP is one of the most dominant fighters in the world. It's like with Anderson/Thales, why go somewhere you may be in danger when you know you can completely destroy your opponent in another AND you have hte power to take it there?


EDIT: As for "entertaining and P4P", they do not coincide. GSP, IMO, has gotten REALLY boring with his fighting style. It's predictable and he does it all the time. But the thing is is that he does it EVERY TIME. He wrecks people using the same tactic, every time. He is ranked #3 P4P in my mind because he's so dominant. It may not be the most entertaining thing in the world, but if NONE of his opponents can fight it off then that's on them. Why do something stupid to be entertaining and chance getting KOd?


As for being "protected," are you ******* kidding me? You HONESTLY think that?


Check this:

Matt Hughes "the most dominant welterweight of ALL TIME." UFC Hall of Famer etc. Beaten TWICE and convincingly at that.

Karo, back when he was actually a prodigy

Jay Hieron was a big name when GSP was up and coming. 

Mayhem is also a game opponent, plus he was coming off a loss.

Trigg, again, game opponent at the time and a stepping stone to the title.

Sean Sherk, at the time one of the top ranked P4P in the world

BJ Penn, top ranked P4P.

Matt Serra, #1 contender

Kos, obvious #1 contender at the time and has grown even more dangerous now. Kos was 9-1 at the time.

Jon Fitch, obvious #1 Contender (8-0 at the time went through everyone the UFC could throw at him until they HAD to give him a shot). Still his only loss is by GSP.

BJ Penn AGAIN: #3-4 P4P at that time, depending on what rankings you look at. LW champ, future hall of famer.

Thiago Alves, obvious #1 contender, absolute wrecking machine, very dangerous opponent. #3 ranked at the time, possibly #2 depending on rankings

Dan Hardy, Earned #1 contendership by beating Swick, no one else in the division that GSP hasn't already decimated other than Kos. Kos would not fight Swick because they're teammates, Hardy was a fairly obvious second choice.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Kreed said:


> wow this is the truest thing I have ever read..Its almost like the writer read my mind, it is very seldom that you see this written about gsp because he has a cult of followers in denial..Its one thing to say that he is an awesome athlete but I dont know how anyone can say his fights are exciting or that he is p4p..I have been saying for the longest time that he was being protected look at how dana white did a 180 on the andersn silva fight after he killed forrest..They knew there was a good possibility their canadian cash cow would follow the same fate now they are acting like it was never even proposed..
> Everyone has been saying that GSP should move up a weight and he and dana have been talkin about "cementing his legacy" when the only viable contenders are prospects with striking but no wrestling...


haha. O Kreed, I almost forgot about you. Nice to see your still trolling the forums.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Iuanes said:


> Wow, Yeah the UFC 'ensured' GSP would win and hold the title by making him fight the best challengers available and somehow guaranteeing he would win all those fights by......
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> ...


You saved me some precious time by saying exactly what i wanted to say.
Thank you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cuepee (Jan 30, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Dude's stupid. A true champ doesn't make people fight HIS fight? LOL! That's EXACTLY what a champ does, that's EXACTLY what GSP does and that's EXACTLY why GSP is one of the most dominant fighters in the world. It's like with Anderson/Thales, why go somewhere you may be in danger when you know you can completely destroy your opponent in another AND you have hte power to take it there?
> 
> 
> EDIT: As for "entertaining and P4P", they do not coincide. GSP, IMO, has gotten REALLY boring with his fighting style. It's predictable and he does it all the time. But the thing is is that he does it EVERY TIME. He wrecks people using the same tactic, every time. He is ranked #3 P4P in my mind because he's so dominant. It may not be the most entertaining thing in the world, but if NONE of his opponents can fight it off then that's on them. Why do something stupid to be entertaining and chance getting KOd?
> ...


Heh. It is laughably bad. I can only hope he was laughing when he wrote that article and did not think he was writing a really good critique because if not, he is real dumb.

GSP has fought the toughest schedule of any UFC champ in history. No ones has been tougher. So if GSP ws protected then everyone else was more so.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

He's correct, ever since GSP lost to Serra he has become a very very boring fighter. I don't even care when he's fighting again because we already know it will be a 5 round lay and gay.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> I don't know how he could have ranked Rampage above Anderson, Lyoto, Shogun, Penn and Brock. Fedor as number one was about the only ranking that made sense.
> 
> I'm no GSP fanboy, but to say GSP wouldn't even crack his top 20 is just insane, not even top 20, really?


 i dont nessicarily agree with the article. But i dont think Rampage lost to Forrest either. Making him undefeated for quite awhile. I could see him being ranked above a few ppl unexpectedly if you think he beat Forrest then he really hasnt lost the belt yet.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh noes. I've been in a cult all this time and not realized it.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

alizio said:


> i dont nessicarily agree with the article. But i dont think Rampage lost to Forrest either. Making him undefeated for quite awhile. I could see him being ranked above a few ppl unexpectedly if you think he beat Forrest then he really hasnt lost the belt yet.


How do you not think Forrest won that fight?


I'm sick and tired of people thinking damage = everything. When you get outpointed and punched/kicked for 4 rounds and land a couple of power shots, you did NOT win that fight. Diaz won his fight against Gray and Gray was gifted a decision for landing a couple power shots while Diaz out struck in 2:1. Being powerful doesn't = being a great MMArtist. This is a fighing SPORT, not a FIGHT.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Geez..after reading all the posts I still went back and read this crap lol :thumbsdown: I must be stubborn or really dumb.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> How do you not think Forrest won that fight?
> 
> 
> I'm sick and tired of people thinking damage = everything. When you get outpointed and punched/kicked for 4 rounds and land a couple of power shots, you did NOT win that fight. Diaz won his fight against Gray and Gray was gifted a decision for landing a couple power shots while Diaz out struck in 2:1. Being powerful doesn't = being a great MMArtist. This is a fighing SPORT, not a FIGHT.


 i dont want to get into a big thing in this thread about that fight. I was just saying why some ppl might have Rampage ranked alot higher then others, just like some ppl might have Shogun ranked above Machida.

Im sick of tired of argueing about that fight aswell or argueing with ppl that think Forrest outstruck him 2 to 1 or something silly like that. No, Shogun outstruck Machida 2 to 1 but we saw those leg kicks didnt count for much that night but vs Rampage they counted for everything.

http://fightmetric.com/fights/Griffin-Rampage.html

pretty much agree with fightmetric. Dont want to argue it tho. But i have Quinton above many ppl aswell in my personal rankings. He hasnt been figured out in the UFC by anybody imo everybody talks like he is one dimensional and easy to beat yet nobody can destroy him like he was destroyed in the Pride days, thats because he is much better now and a threat to anybody imo


----------



## Maaz (Aug 20, 2007)

must be the dumbest post and article i have ever read. So GSP should stop wrestling his opponents because hes better at it than them?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

alizio said:


> i dont want to get into a big thing in this thread about that fight. I was just saying why some ppl might have Rampage ranked alot higher then others, just like some ppl might have Shogun ranked above Machida.
> 
> Im sick of tired of argueing about that fight aswell or argueing with ppl that think Forrest outstruck him 2 to 1 or something silly like that. No, Shogun outstruck Machida 2 to 1 but we saw those leg kicks didnt count for much that night but vs Rampage they counted for everything.
> 
> ...


Ok Im gonna explain something that is way off about Fightermetric, it seems they base decisions at least partially on the percentage of strike thrown that landed, in actually mma scoring throwing 100 and landing 50 means more than throwing 10 and landing 10. In MMA you score based on effective striking (how many shots are landed hard enough to have some kind of effect) there is no scoring in place for failed striking attempts. Even by there own admission Forrest outstruck Rampage, he out grappled Ramapage and yet they give say Rampage won the fight, WTF, did somebody with down syndrome right the fight report for them?


----------



## Cuepee (Jan 30, 2010)

machidaisgod said:


> I agree GSP is boring.....there is less excitement in 5 of his fights than in one of AS,BJ,Brocks,Machidas,etc. Face it he is boring. All fighters have boring fights, but GSP has almost every fight being the same boring wrestling match. Just photoshop a different opponent and its the same fight over and over again.


If you hate GSP for fighting the way every fight then you have no choice but to hate BJ and AS more.

If both BJ or AS dictate where the fight takes place then every fight is exactly the same. It will be a standup striking exchange until the opponent is TKO'd or they can hurt them and drop into the RNC. It is as predictable as clock work, every single fight.

GSP mixes standing striking exchanges with TD's and GnP all fight long at almost a 50/50 rate in most fights. You can predict every fight that he will use a mix of standup and GNP but it is mixed all fight long.


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

sicc said:


> He's correct, ever since GSP lost to Serra he has become a very very boring fighter. I don't even care when he's fighting again because we already know it will be a 5 round lay and gay.


I have no idea where people come up with this. Its kinda stupid actually. In his last 5 fights he has had 2 UD, 2 TKO's and 1 submission....:sarcastic12:


----------



## Cuepee (Jan 30, 2010)

Cptmats said:


> I have no idea where people come up with this. Its kinda stupid actually. In his last 5 fights he has had 2 UD, 2 TKO's and 1 submission....:sarcastic12:


A lot of people don't like to see a top fighter like GSP fight other top fighters. His two decisions are against two of the top P4P fighters in the world who never get 'finished' so it should be no surprised when they fight a war and there is no finish. it is an insult to Alves and Fitch to suggest the SHOULD have been finished. short of a lucky cut (like Penn/Diego) these guys are going the distance no matter how much damage you do.

And i guess that is ok if you are the type of fan who does not like top fighters fighting and would prefer to see GSP dominating and 'finishing' B level fighters but that is not my choice.

What is strange though is that if GSP does fight and finish a b level guy (like Hardy) the same guys complain that he is not fighting top competition and needs to move up. Duh, well you same guys don't like seeing fighters fight top competition.


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

This whole article was a straight up GSP bash plain and simple, im not gonna bother even gonna talk about what he said and how bad it is, but thats really gay how he uses that "i like GSP" technique to try and make himself seem that hes not bashing him based on hate, but based on "valid" points, which is bullshit, he was really just trying to pass off his reasons that he doesnt like him as legitimate reasons. BS


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Kreed said:


> wow this is the truest thing I have ever read..Its almost like the writer read my mind, it is very seldom that you see this written about gsp because he has a cult of followers in denial..Its one thing to say that he is an awesome athlete but I dont know how anyone can say his fights are exciting or that he is p4p..I have been saying for the longest time that he was being protected look at how dana white did a 180 on the andersn silva fight after he killed forrest..They knew there was a good possibility their canadian cash cow would follow the same fate now they are acting like it was never even proposed..
> Everyone has been saying that GSP should move up a weight and he and dana have been talkin about "cementing his legacy" when the only viable contenders are prospects with striking *but no wrestling...*


Jon Fitch?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Boring or not, he wins........


----------



## Floken (Jan 24, 2010)

Ever since UFC 69 he doesn't stand up even with people that don't have great stand up, he prefers to take them down and Lay-N-Pray for 25 mins and people refer to him as one of the best P4P?!? At least Matt Hughes took people down and pounded them out, constantly improving position, making exciting fights.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Floken said:


> Ever since UFC 69 he doesn't stand up even with people that don't have great stand up, he prefers to take them down and Lay-N-Pray for 25 mins and people refer to him as one of the best P4P?!? *At least Matt Hughes took people down and pounded them out, constantly improving position, making exciting fights.*


huh? matt hughes did a lot of lay and pray in his time. people refer to him as best p4p because he has hardly lost when facing the concensus best at ww. I can understand the talk of boring (which i don't think he is) if you like watching guys punch each other in the face. but this is mma and he has faced and beat great fighters. i would be hesitant to discredit gsp and the guys hes beaten.....especially when you post things like this....




Floken said:


> I only see GSP giving him [Nick Diaz]any sort of problems, Penn at WW would get tooled by Nick as would Florian, let's face it, Fitch can't fight, he can wrestle, that's it, Alves has good leg kicks, bout it, Koscheck *see Fitch*. UFC's WW division is weak, possibly why GSP is thought to be as good as he is.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I've never understood people referring to GSP's style as 'lay and pray' when his opponents clearly come out battered, bruised, and broken (in more ways than one). That must be some vicious lay and pray. But don't take my word for it...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Btw. Jon Fitch is overrated for sure, I mean he only won 8 straight fights in the UFC, which was a record, tied with Royce Gracie. 

Also, it is news to me that you aren't a good fighter if you win by decision. I guess Sean Sherk, Diego Sanchez, Forrest Griffin and Dan Henderson aren't good fighters, neither is Machida for that matter.

Think this guy is kind of a :sarcastic12:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its just a stupid opinon, GSP takes guys down because that his top game is his best asset, BJ Penn has incredible TD defense that he uses to keep the fight standing because that is his best weapon. They do the same thing in reverse, the author only picks on GSP because he only wants to see guys stand and bang.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

lol guys I can't understand why ppl think GSP is boring...

*GSP equals MMA*! 

Everytime he fights, he shows us nearly every aspect of MMA. Top GnP, BJJ, top Wrestling and ground control. He is also an outstanding Stand up fighter. He is an Takedown artist, probably the best in the sport. He finishes fights with subs, TKO and so on. He is a great athlete as well! 

For me everybody who thinks GSP is boring should not watch MMA! 

Watch K-1 or Boxing instead.. but MMA is probably not the right sport for you..


----------



## Cuepee (Jan 30, 2010)

Floken said:


> Ever since UFC 69 he doesn't stand up even with people that don't have great stand up, he prefers to take them down and Lay-N-Pray for 25 mins and people refer to him as one of the best P4P?!? At least Matt Hughes took people down and pounded them out, constantly improving position, making exciting fights.


Thats factual incorrect. Some would say a blatant lie.

Its not even good trolling.


----------



## Cuepee (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Its just a stupid opinon, GSP takes guys down because that his top game is his best asset, BJ Penn has incredible TD defense that he uses to keep the fight standing because that is his best weapon. They do the same thing in reverse, the author only picks on GSP because he only wants to see guys stand and bang.


Yup. If GSP gets to dictate the fight it will switch between the pounding he gives standing up and the pounding he gives in his GnP. He is constantly switching between the two.

IF BJ gets to dictate the fight it will be a pure boxing match every single time. No variety, no change and 100% predictable. The only change you will ever see is if BJ stuns the guy with a punch and he falls down as then BJ will go for the RnC. Again 100% predictable.


----------



## Cuepee (Jan 30, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> lol guys I can't understand why ppl think GSP is boring...
> 
> *GSP equals MMA*!
> 
> ...


The people who find GSP boring are the ones who want to see him lose (mostly angry Penn fans). They go into each GSP fight hoping he will lose and 2 minutes into the fight you know he will not and will dominate. Alves was supposed to be GSP kryptonite. A tough heavy handed striker with great TDD. There was tons of excitement amongst the GSP haters that this guy would be able to keep the fight standing and KO GSP. Within a few minutes they new that was not the case and for the 20+ minutes they could do nothing but watch GSP dominate, which to them is boring.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Its just a stupid opinon, GSP takes guys down because that his top game is his best asset, BJ Penn has incredible TD defense that he uses to keep the fight standing because that is his best weapon. They do the same thing in reverse, the author only picks on GSP because he only wants to see guys stand and bang.


The author picks on GSP because he's a Penn nuthugger. I love that he said BJ is a lightweight btw. He's dominating LW because there is really no one at that weight class that is a great fighter. A lot of good fighters, but no great ones. If BJ really wants to be considered one of the greatest ever, he needs to step back up to 170, far more interesting fights there, who's left at 155 that will even last two rounds with him?


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> The author picks on GSP because he's a Penn nuthugger. I love that he said BJ is a lightweight btw. He's dominating LW because there is really no one at that weight class that is a great fighter. A lot of good fighters, but no great ones. If BJ really wants to be considered one of the greatest ever, he needs to step back up to 170, far more interesting fights there, who's left at 155 that will even last two rounds with him?


 could make the same arguement for GSP moving up to MW. Only difference is time and time again BJ has put his balls on the line and moved up to WW or even HW so i dont wanna hear that crap. He already held both titles. He is naturally a LW and the greatest LW of all time imo as far as no great fighters in the LW division.... i love the paradox.... to be a great fighter at LW you have to beat BJ but nobody can beat BJ so there are no great fighters but if somebody beats BJ he is better then BJ so BJ wasnt that great to begin with.... a fighter like BJ comes around with that much natural talent once in a lifetime. Shame alot of ppl are missing out on it not realizing he is doing us a favor by moving up, he is that damn good. So is Anderson. Yet instead of being praised, if they lose, they are crucified and if they dont make the jump they are crucified and if they stay and dominant an entire stacked division they are crucified.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

LOL The GSP nuthuggers sure flocked to this thread. As soon as their precious GSP is insulted, the flaming begins.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Everyone is entitled to their opinion I guess. _Nuthuggers _is SUCH a nasty word...:thumbsdown: lol


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> LOL The GSP nuthuggers sure flocked to this thread. As soon as their precious GSP is insulted, the flaming begins.


I don't know about everyone else, but I'm damn right chained to his nuts and I'm proud of it.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> LOL The GSP nuthuggers sure flocked to this thread. As soon as their precious GSP is insulted, the flaming begins.


I don't even like GSP, I'm just sick of BJ having been given the unbeatable tag since he moved to LW. Of course no one is going to beat him at LW, there is no one at LW.

And you can't deny there are far more interesting fights for BJ at WW, Fitch, Alves, Kos, maybe Rumble, GSP again, finally settle the whole grease gate thing. 

Who's at LW, that for one second you think can actually beat BJ?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

alizio said:


> could make the same arguement for GSP moving up to MW. Only difference is time and time again BJ has put his balls on the line and moved up to WW or even HW so i dont wanna hear that crap. He already held both titles. He is naturally a LW and the greatest LW of all time imo as far as no great fighters in the LW division.... i love the paradox.... to be a great fighter at LW you have to beat BJ but nobody can beat BJ so there are no great fighters but if somebody beats BJ he is better then BJ so BJ wasnt that great to begin with.... a fighter like BJ comes around with that much natural talent once in a lifetime. Shame alot of ppl are missing out on it not realizing he is doing us a favor by moving up, he is that damn good. So is Anderson. Yet instead of being praised, if they lose, they are crucified and if they dont make the jump they are crucified and if they stay and dominant an entire stacked division they are crucified.


I've never once said anything about BJ moving up and losing. I actually would like to see him move up again since he decided to start taking his conditioning and cardio seriously. If Anderson loses I won't say anything unless it's to a can, but if he fights Shogun or Rampage or someone like that and loses I wouldn't care, I'd just be happy to have seen the fight.

I would love to see GSP move up too, but WW is stacked and I'm would only really be interested in seeing GSP fight Nate and Silva, the rest of middleweight, meh...


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I don't even like GSP, I'm just sick of BJ having been given the unbeatable tag since he moved to LW. Of course no one is going to beat him at LW, there is no one at LW.
> 
> And you can't deny there are far more interesting fights for BJ at WW, Fitch, Alves, Kos, maybe Rumble, GSP again, finally settle the whole grease gate thing.
> 
> Who's at LW, that for one second you think can actually beat BJ?


.....? What does that have to do with what I said?

EDIT: To answer your question, no one. BJ Penn is naturally a LHW and is by far the best at LHW. What you seem to not take into consideration is that BJ Penn isn't as good at WW and the people he would be fighting would be BEST at WW. Basically, Penn's fighters would be given a handicap or an advantage.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> .....? What does that have to do with what I said?


Nothing really, I just didn't want to be part of the GSP nuthugging.


----------



## Ansem (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah I always thought of gsp this way his fights arent really that exciting its just major hype, and most of the times hes always on the ground not that its bad its his fighting style but perhaps he should learn to be a bit more aggressive. He's definitely not a warrior like Machida/Fedor but he is a competitor without a doubt.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

GSP has the best transitions from striking to grappling in MMA. Its a thing of beauty how smooth he moves from position to position, high to low back to high etc etc. I dont see how it is boring watching an artist go to work and the canvas is another human being. He keeps top notch guys guessing, you think a takedown is coming, a superman punch-leg kick combo is coming instead and when you adjust to that, here comes the takedown and its all smooth as butter in rhythm.

I just think alot of ppl dont appreciate how hard it is to do what GSP does. How high a level you gotta be to make that look so effortless and easy vs guys like BJ, Fitch and Alves. I dont find GSP boring at all, in fact, he pushes the pace 10 times outta 10 whereas guys like Machida and Anderson are counter strikers and it often makes for boring fights if the other fighter doesnt engage. 

The real problem is nobody can stop the takedowns and force GSP to stand and nobody can force their pace and their will on a fight with GSP. 100% of the ppl that have fought him since Serra have fought his fight at his pace. It is impressive.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Ansem said:


> Yeah I always thought of gsp this way his fights arent really that exciting its just major hype, and most of the times hes always on the ground not that its bad its his fighting style but perhaps he should learn to be a bit more aggressive. He's definitely not a warrior like Machida/Fedor but he is a competitor without a doubt.


How do you figure?


And saying GSP is not "that exciting" and that he "should learn to be aggressive" then bringing up Lyoto Machida of all people...? 


GSP is definitely a warrior, and just because he's had two decisions in a year doesn't mean he's a decision fighter. It's just like when Shields went to decision ONCE in what, ten fights? People call him a decision fighter now.


----------



## Ansem (Oct 16, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> How do you figure?
> 
> 
> And saying GSP is not "that exciting" and that he "should learn to be aggressive" then bringing up Lyoto Machida of all people...?
> ...


No, his fights show his results my thoughts are just references from his actual style. GSP is a top notch competitor but hes never shown the likes of a true warrior he's not motivated to fight the best when given the oppurtunity, like bj penn instantly went up to fight gsp but gsp wontfight anderson because "hes too big for him"


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Ansem said:


> No, his fights show his results my thoughts are just references from his actual style. GSP is a top notch competitor but hes never shown the likes of a true warrior he's not motivated to fight the best when given the oppurtunity, like bj penn instantly went up to fight gsp but gsp wontfight anderson because "hes too big for him"


 i see your point.

One thing that takes away from him being regarded as a warrior is tapping out to what didnt even look like powerful strikes ASAP when in trouble. True champions thrive on the brink. We havent seen Georges there again since Serra rocked him. I look forward to seeing him being wobbled, i hope Hardy can do it. Then we will se GSPs heart.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Ansem said:


> No, his fights show his results my thoughts are just references from his actual style. GSP is a top notch competitor but hes never shown the likes of a true warrior he's not motivated to fight the best when given the oppurtunity, like bj penn instantly went up to fight gsp but gsp wontfight anderson because "hes too big for him"


I don't really think Machida is a warrior, after watching him fight Shogun, someone who actually gave him a fight, he looked like he didn't want anything to do with that fight by the fourth round. Than after, to not even saying he thought he won, just keeps saying "three judges scored the fight a win for me" what is that? Either you think you won and you stand behind that or you man up and say you got lucky. To be considered a "warrior" I think you have to prove you can handle when things don't go exactly the way you planned them. The one time things didn't go exactly Machida's way he looked beat IMO.


----------



## Ansem (Oct 16, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I don't really think Machida is a warrior, after watching him fight Shogun, someone who actually gave him a fight, he looked like he didn't want anything to do with that fight by the fourth round. Than after, to not even saying he thought he won, just keeps saying "three judges scored the fight a win for me" what is that? Either you think you won and you stand behind that or you man up and say you got lucky. To be considered a "warrior" I think you have to prove you can handle when things don't go exactly the way you planned them. The one time things didn't go exactly Machida's way he looked beat IMO.


this isnt Machida's thread but let me put this short he never gives up and will fight anyone anywhere, on a side note Shogun is also a warrior.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I couldn't get through that whole article. It started to get pretty ridiculous at some points. Seems like it's written to take the wind out of GSP's sails. It discredits all of his wins.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

its easy to never give up when you are in control of fights 95% of the time, its that 5% when you arent that makes a warrior and a true champion imo. The only time we have seen Machida truely challenged.... hell even truely hit whatsoever was vs Shogun and he faded hard in the late rounds. Im not saying he gave up but it was clear late he wanted no part of any big exchanges and in what was widely considered a razor thin fight he did nothing late to try to secure a victory.

GSP was in trouble vs Serra and i dont know... im not trying to take anything away from either Machida or GSP but the only times we have seen either in trouble they didnt exactly exude confidence. They may very well learn from that in the future if anybody can even touch them. If i was going into a fight with either i could draw confidence knowing if you put them in big trouble, its something they arent used to dealing with. Whereas if you are facing Fedor you know he has been rocked and been thru it all, cut up, bloody or broken nose, hand etc and he is gonna get the job done, he is a warrior without a doubt, as is BJ.

To be a warrior you have to be willing to let it all hang out at times and not be tactical 100% of the time. GSP and Machida are always tactical. I dont think its a negative thing, its just how they are. Its likely the smarter way to fight but it doesnt draw strong emotions from fans like guys like Wandy who let it all hang out.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Ansem said:


> No, his fights show his results my thoughts are just references from his actual style. GSP is a top notch competitor but hes never shown the likes of a true warrior he's not motivated to fight the best when given the oppurtunity, like bj penn instantly went up to fight gsp but gsp wontfight anderson because "hes too big for him"


GSP says his move to MW will be permanent and is already putting on weight (9lbs of muscle to date) to make the move. A true warrior is prepared to win, not just fight.



Life B Ez said:


> I don't really think Machida is a warrior, after watching him fight Shogun, someone who actually gave him a fight, he looked like he didn't want anything to do with that fight by the fourth round. Than after, to not even saying he thought he won, just keeps saying "three judges scored the fight a win for me" what is that? Either you think you won and you stand behind that or you man up and say you got lucky. To be considered a "warrior" I think you have to prove you can handle when things don't go exactly the way you planned them. The one time things didn't go exactly Machida's way he looked beat IMO.


Agreed and disagreed. Even Rampage was able to say he lost (vs Ninja Rua) and that spoke a lot of his character at the time. I think all MMA fighters are warriors though.


----------



## DaveDiaz (Jan 31, 2010)

There is so much wrong with this article I don't know where to start. Saying GSP got a title shot fast early in his career for his marketability is a joke. I remember that because I was pretty much the only person around my area who even knew who GSP was. 
You say Alves isnt a tough fight? your on crack. look what he did to Hughes, Kos, and Karo. All I hear is you belittling the WW division when it is a solid division that GSP has cleaned out.
I could go on and on but there is only 1 thing about your post that I have to point out to prove you are a troll. Out of your top guys to watch you have LESNER#3????????? You just got through telling us how GSP isnt a fighter and is a competetor and all he does is take people down... BROCK LESNER??????????????????? END THREAD, GO AWAY TROLL.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

DaveDiaz said:


> There is so much wrong with this article I don't know where to start. Saying GSP got a title shot fast early in his career for his marketability is a joke. I remember that because I was pretty much the only person around my area who even knew who GSP was.
> You say Alves isnt a tough fight? your on crack. look what he did to Hughes, Kos, and Karo. All I hear is you belittling the WW division when it is a solid division that GSP has cleaned out.
> I could go on and on but there is only 1 thing about your post that I have to point out to prove you are a troll. Out of your top guys to watch you have LESNER#3????????? You just got through telling us how GSP isnt a fighter and is a competetor and all he does is take people down... BROCK LESNER??????????????????? END THREAD, GO AWAY TROLL.



Whoa buddy relax, this wasn't a post by an MMAF member. It was an article quoted by an MMAF member.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

DaveDiaz said:


> There is so much wrong with this article I don't know where to start. Saying GSP got a title shot fast early in his career for his marketability is a joke. I remember that because I was pretty much the only person around my area who even knew who GSP was.
> You say Alves isnt a tough fight? your on crack. look what he did to Hughes, Kos, and Karo. All I hear is you belittling the WW division when it is a solid division that GSP has cleaned out.
> I could go on and on but there is only 1 thing about your post that I have to point out to prove you are a troll. Out of your top guys to watch you have LESNER#3????????? You just got through telling us how GSP isnt a fighter and is a competetor and all he does is take people down... BROCK LESNER??????????????????? END THREAD, GO AWAY TROLL.


You sir, should be on mood levelers.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> The author picks on GSP because he's a Penn nuthugger. I love that he said BJ is a lightweight btw. He's dominating LW because there is really no one at that weight class that is a great fighter. A lot of good fighters, but no great ones. If BJ really wants to be considered one of the greatest ever, he needs to step back up to 170, far more interesting fights there, who's left at 155 that will even last two rounds with him?


People see to forget though a guy like Sanchez is fair bit bigger so are some of the FW's probably, I would bet Mike Brown is bigger than B.J. WW isn't one weight class up it is 2. In fairness its not like GSP going to WW to fight Silva its like him clearing out the MW division and moving up to fight Machida.


----------



## DaveDiaz (Jan 31, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> You sir, should be on mood levelers.


i dont see the problem. I dont really care who wrote it, whats the point of even writing something so riciculous? Why do people who write articles like this get any attention? its just a joke and I dont get the point of it.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> People see to forget though a guy like Sanchez is fair bit bigger so are some of the FW's probably, I would bet Mike Brown is bigger than B.J. WW isn't one weight class up it is 2. In fairness its not like GSP going to WW to fight Silva its like him clearing out the MW division and moving up to fight Machida.


BJ isn't naturally a FW...


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e3/HughesPenn-faceoff.jpg

Notice this picture. Hughes is a pretty large WW too, perhaps not compared to an overweight Alves, but in general.

And he's fought at 190lbs against Machida.

Penn was also considerably more muscular and thick compared to Florian. Even compared to Sherk he didn't seem to be at much of a size disadvantage. 

Penn with extra muscle would easily compete at WW (the fact that he's been the WW champion attests to that). His reach is limiting but Alves has the same if not shorter reach.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

1400 words of drivel is probably the best way to describe this article.

Faulty logic coupled with personal bias and not much more.

If GSP wasn't a "fighter" he wouldn't have made it out of the 1st round in his first fight with BJ. It's that simple.

Since the Serra fight GSP has fought smarter; forcing his opponents to fight where they are weakest not strongest.

A true champion certainly does not let his opponent dictate where the fight goes.

GSP did not just out-wrestle Penn, Fitch and Alves he won the stand-up as well.

To say the UFC has "paved" the way for GSP is borderline retarded. 

Hughes is one of the most dominant champions in UFC history. 

Fitch and Alves were on a combined streak of 15-0 leading up to their fights with GSP.

You don't go on 8-0 and 7-0 streaks in the UFC by being over-rated. Again it's that simple.

Dan Hardy is getting a title shot for the same reason Patrick Cote did...GSP has cleaned out the division and they want a new matchup.

Rumble Johnson didn't get a title shot because prior to losing to Koscheck his wins were against Kevin Burns, Foirvanti and Yoshida.

If he wins his next fight Daley will likely get the title shot.

After re-reading the article I actually can't find a single valid point. Quite amazing really given there are over 1400 words.


----------



## Cuepee (Jan 30, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> LOL The GSP nuthuggers sure flocked to this thread. As soon as their precious GSP is insulted, the flaming begins.


 it is more 'funny' that you think a thread called "the Truth about GSP" would not draw GSP and their comments. And by 'funny' I mean 'not so smart'.


----------



## Cuepee (Jan 30, 2010)

Ansem said:


> No, his fights show his results my thoughts are just references from his actual style. GSP is a top notch competitor but hes never shown the likes of a true warrior he's not motivated to fight the best when given the oppurtunity, like bj penn instantly went up to fight gsp but gsp wontfight anderson because "hes too big for him"


and it is great that everyone has opinions. it is just a lot better when those opinions reflect reality.

The reality and fact of the situation is that no champ in MMA history has fought a tougher schedule then GSP. Count the guys he has beat ranked highly on the P4P rankings, when he beat them (Hughes, Alves, Fitch, Penn) and top 10 competitors and he has beaten the best more then any other champ. Only Fedor during the glory Pride years fought as many top guys.

Those are undisputable facts.


----------



## Cuepee (Jan 30, 2010)

alizio said:


> its easy to never give up when you are in control of fights 95% of the time, its that 5% when you arent that makes a warrior and a true champion imo. The only time we have seen Machida truely challenged.... hell even truely hit whatsoever was vs Shogun and he faded hard in the late rounds. Im not saying he gave up but it was clear late he wanted no part of any big exchanges and in what was widely considered a razor thin fight he did nothing late to try to secure a victory.
> 
> GSP was in trouble vs Serra and i dont know... im not trying to take anything away from either Machida or GSP but the only times we have seen either in trouble they didnt exactly exude confidence. They may very well learn from that in the future if anybody can even touch them. If i was going into a fight with either i could draw confidence knowing if you put them in big trouble, its something they arent used to dealing with. Whereas if you are facing Fedor you know he has been rocked and been thru it all, cut up, bloody or broken nose, hand etc and he is gonna get the job done, he is a warrior without a doubt, as is BJ.
> 
> To be a warrior you have to be willing to let it all hang out at times and not be tactical 100% of the time. GSP and Machida are always tactical. I dont think its a negative thing, its just how they are. Its likely the smarter way to fight but it doesnt draw strong emotions from fans like guys like Wandy who let it all hang out.


This is so painful to read. It is so poorly written and makes so little sense. GSP has had wars in the UFC where he has had to dig deep to get the win. His first fight with BJ after the eye poke he got beat up pretty bad and ended up hospitalized but still won the last two rounds decisively and got the win.

I did not think it would be possible for someone to write something worse then the initial article but this just may be.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Don't forget tearing his groin against Alves and still dominating him the last two rounds. I've had that injury and it takes some real focus to do anything athletic with that kind of pain.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Cuepee said:


> This is so painful to read. It is so poorly written and makes so little sense. GSP has had wars in the UFC where he has had to dig deep to get the win. His first fight with BJ after the eye poke he got beat up pretty bad and ended up hospitalized but still won the last two rounds decisively and got the win.
> 
> I did not think it would be possible for someone to write something worse then the initial article but this just may be.


Please don't double or triple post; use the edit button instead.


----------



## trulez (Aug 1, 2007)

Regarding the original post, you've been trolled, nothing to see here.


----------



## sixfoimpala (Mar 20, 2009)

the bloke is a complete joke, he said serra's first defence of his title was againt ''guess who... gsp''
gsp had 2 fight previous fight and hughes and serra were supossoed to fight for the title but serra got injured and gsp stepped in at the last minute (another sign of a champion) and fouhgt for the interim title he won and then got serra again, yeah really paved the way.

I've started watching ufc from ufc 59 so im pretty new but i know more than this guy does, i'll be really pissed if this guy gets paid to be a 'journalist'.

I don't think he's written the article as a solid peiece of journalism he's just done it for the shock factor which make him look like a prick and a glory hunter. 

HE HAS NO INTEGRITY!


----------



## Cuepee (Jan 30, 2010)

swpthleg said:


> Please don't double or triple post; use the edit button instead.


OK I am confused.

As I read through the thread from where I had posted last I replied to the posts I wanted to. I posted different replies to different posters. Are you saying that I should not do that and should edit my replies to different poster all into one post??

If this forum was busier there would be several posts between my posts (more like a discussion) but since this forum is still slow they ended up back to back. Is that the problem and is the goal to make this forum look like it has as little users posting, posts as possible???


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

some good points, but yeh the agenda kills it. always ppl lookin to be contraversial hehe


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Cuepee said:


> it is more 'funny' that you think a thread called "the Truth about GSP" would not draw GSP and their comments. And by 'funny' I mean 'not so smart'.


It is more "not so smart?" That doesn't even make sense. As for the rest of your drivel, the person who made this article just stated his opinion. The GSP nuthuggers flamed. There's a difference. Please learn basic english before responding as it is very difficult to understand you.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Actually the person who wrote this article did so to be a shock jock. To present an unpopular - and completely unsubstantiated - view to get people to pay attention to him. To think that a thread defaming one of the best fighters in the game would not draw his supporters - i.e. fans who actually understand mma - is in all fairness "not so smart".


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Just when I thought this kind of stuff couldn't get any worse, I read this.

I have no more words...


----------



## tlilly (Nov 13, 2009)

alizio said:


> its easy to never give up when you are in control of fights 95% of the time, its that 5% when you arent that makes a warrior and a true champion imo. The only time we have seen Machida truely challenged.... hell even truely hit whatsoever was vs Shogun and he faded hard in the late rounds. Im not saying he gave up but it was clear late he wanted no part of any big exchanges and in what was widely considered a razor thin fight he did nothing late to try to secure a victory.
> 
> GSP was in trouble vs Serra and i dont know... im not trying to take anything away from either Machida or GSP but the only times we have seen either in trouble they didnt exactly exude confidence. They may very well learn from that in the future if anybody can even touch them. If i was going into a fight with either i could draw confidence knowing if you put them in big trouble, its something they arent used to dealing with. Whereas if you are facing Fedor you know he has been rocked and been thru it all, cut up, bloody or broken nose, hand etc and he is gonna get the job done, he is a warrior without a doubt, as is BJ.
> 
> To be a warrior you have to be willing to let it all hang out at times and not be tactical 100% of the time. GSP and Machida are always tactical. I dont think its a negative thing, its just how they are. Its likely the smarter way to fight but it doesnt draw strong emotions from fans like guys like Wandy who let it all hang out.



Although I see your point, I want to point out that gsp continued to dominate Thiago after he pulled his abductor. I know he didn't necessarily put himself in the line of fire, but to me that just proves how much better of a fighter gsp is that he could be hurt and still dominate. I think if you look at the glass as half empty or half full.

edit: 100 post reached!


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Jimdon said:


> As soon as i saw this i stopped reading.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol at his statement that true champions fight their oponents game. So Mir has to box with Lesnar? :sarcastic12:


----------



## Cuepee (Jan 30, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> It is more "not so smart?" That doesn't even make sense. As for the rest of your drivel, the person who made this article just stated his opinion. The GSP nuthuggers flamed. There's a difference. Please learn basic english before responding as it is very difficult to understand you.


That you don't know that a person can "just state his opinion" and that opinion can be borderline retarded does not say much for you. 

What he said and you replied with were dumb. Real dumb. Pathetically dumb.

Someone can state an opinion tomorrow that Fedor is a one dimensional fighter with poor standup and poor ground skills. Does not mean people who know better should not call them on their dumb view just because it is their opinion.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Cuepee said:


> That you don't know that a person can "just state his opinion" and that opinion can be borderline retarded does not say much for you.
> 
> What he said and you replied with were dumb. Real dumb. Pathetically dumb.
> 
> Someone can state an opinion tomorrow that Fedor is a one dimensional fighter with poor standup and poor ground skills. Does not mean people who know better should not call them on their dumb view just because it is their opinion.


LOL You reiterate the word dumb non stop yet you can not even speak english correctly. The irony in that is hilarious. I never said people can't have debates about a subject if they think differently but there is a difference between a debate and a flame war. Commenting on an article saying something along the lines of "The author is dumb because he doesn't share the same opinion as me." is ignorant.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Let's keep it civil guys. Debate the merits (or lack thereof)of the article without insulting your fellow members. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

Darkwraith said:


> Let's keep it civil guys. Debate the merits (or lack thereof)of the article without insulting your fellow members. :thumbsup:


Yeh ! you freakin idiots ! lol just kidding, couldnt help myself. "The truth about GSP" well here the truth about GSP and Fedor at the same time. They are both incredible fighter P4P #1 and #2 IMO. However neither one are american and for that they will always have critics. There is no other reason for the contant discrediting of there skills or acomplishment.


----------



## Cuepee (Jan 30, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> LOL You reiterate the word dumb non stop yet you can not even speak english correctly. The irony in that is hilarious. I never said people can't have debates about a subject if they think differently but there is a difference between a debate and a flame war. Commenting on an article saying something along the lines of "The author is dumb because he doesn't share the same opinion as me." is ignorant.


Do you know what the word "irony" even means because you are not using it properly.

In my life the only person to think somehow speaking and writing in english was some how a measure of intelligence where people who were born speaking english and who speak no other languages. It is a completely false thing to feel proud about and to give one a sense of underserved superiority.

The article posted is dumb. It is dumb because it says all sorts of dumb things. Demonstrably dumb things. Factually dumb things. I suspect the author knew that though and simply wanted to generate buzz, he was trolling for attention, to get people to his web site. In that regard it worked. The problem is that a lot of people who went to his site cannot see he was trolling for attention. They think it makes a good basis for their own very flawed views.


----------



## TheAxeMurderer (Oct 27, 2009)

Cptmats said:


> Yeh ! you freakin idiots ! lol just kidding, couldnt help myself. "The truth about GSP" well here the truth about GSP and Fedor at the same time. They are both incredible fighter P4P #1 and #2 IMO. However neither one are american and for that they will always have critics. There is no other reason for the contant discrediting of there skills or acomplishment.


I find it kind of funny that you say that because the two american champions in the UFC (Brock & BJ) are the most widely hated IMO


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

TheAxeMurderer said:


> I find it kind of funny that you say that because the two american champions in the UFC (Brock & BJ) are the most widely hated IMO


Hated and critisized are two dif things, Brock and BJ are hated because they act like Idiots, good fighter but idiots. BJ cant lose without making fifty excuses and Brock just acts like a tool in the cage. People dont make carers out of trying to discredit there skills . Fdor and GSP are both very humble and respectfull to there oponents along with being incredible fighter and people alway look for somthing to hold against them. What other reason could there be ?:confused02:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Cptmats said:


> Hated and critisized are two dif things, Brock and BJ are hated because they act like Idiots, good fighter but idiots. BJ cant lose without making fifty excuses and Brock just acts like a tool in the cage. People dont make carers out of trying to discredit there skills . Fdor and GSP are both very humble and respectfull to there oponents along with being incredible fighter and people alway look for somthing to hold against them. What other reason could there be ?:confused02:


On the contrary, people DO make careers trying to discredit Brock's skills (though not BJs). If anything, Brock has to be the most discredited fighter of all time, all his wins being attributed to his size more often than not (never mind no-skill freakshows like Sapp and HMC get murdered at the top). His skills are totally sidelined. 

I think what it comes down to is the kind of person people admire and are drawn to. A lot of people are drawn to the uber-humble, respectful guys with a ton of skill and an almost angelic mystique, like Fedor, GSP or Machida. Others are drawn to the so called "entertaining" types like Ortiz, or the less douchy but still reality TV type molds like Rampage, Forrest, BJ ... generally the more colorful personality types. 

The people who like one type of personality a lot of times strongly dislike the other, but it's not a hard and fast rule. So I think the hate is more based on personality likes and dislikes rather than actual skills.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Cuepee said:


> Do you know what the word "irony" even means because you are not using it properly.
> 
> In my life the only person to think somehow speaking and writing in english was some how a measure of intelligence where people who were born speaking english and who speak no other languages. It is a completely false thing to feel proud about and to give one a sense of underserved superiority.
> 
> The article posted is dumb. It is dumb because it says all sorts of dumb things. Demonstrably dumb things. Factually dumb things. I suspect the author knew that though and simply wanted to generate buzz, he was trolling for attention, to get people to his web site. In that regard it worked. The problem is that a lot of people who went to his site cannot see he was trolling for attention. They think it makes a good basis for their own very flawed views.


How one is able to articulate himself or herself has always been seen as a way to determine their intellect. Perfect example, go to any Ivy league college and listen to them speak. Then go to your local community college and do the same. Does it make them superior? No. I never said that. If you were born speaking a different language then that's a whole other story. 

PS: You continue to show your bias by calling the article "dumb." You can easily say "I don't agree with it," or easily just post something more mature.


----------



## Cuepee (Jan 30, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> How one is able to articulate himself or herself has always been seen as a way to determine their intellect. Perfect example, go to any Ivy league college and listen to them speak. Then go to your local community college and do the same. Does it make them superior? No. I never said that. If you were born speaking a different language then that's a whole other story.
> 
> PS: You continue to show your bias by calling the article "dumb." You can easily say "I don't agree with it," or easily just post something more mature.


The article is dumb. Demonstrably dumb. Factually dumb.

Saying I think Hardy will beat GSP is opinion. I may disagree and think the opinion would be proved wrong but it is rightful opinion. Not something I would say is dumb.

Saying Faber would beat Fedor is also opinion. But it is dumb opinion and should be called out as dumb. Not all opinion is equal. Not all opinion is not dumb.

The article was full of dumb and should rightly be called for it even if it tries to hide behind the cloak of opinion.

I could site several dumb statements chief amongst them is this...

_A true champion does not need to force his opponents to fight their fight – a true champion let’s their opponent choose and finds the holes to defeat them. _

...as there is no less true or accurate statement he could make. If you are a student of the fight game, if you know anything about dominant champions...then you know the opposite of what he said is true.

BJ Penn does everything he can to keep the fight on his feet and turn it into a boxing match. He fight TD's with all his effort.

Anderson, the same as Penn. He wants to strike.

Lyoto, again the same.

Chuck Liddell, the same.

Hughes wanted to take everyone down.

Fedor and GSP switch between standup and GnP depending on who they fight but they always dictate the fight when they can.

Any time a true champion can dictate a fights location he will. Anyone who suggests a "true champ does not need to force his opponent to fight his fight", is wrong and by virtue of that, dumb. It is not just a difference of opinion. He is wrong.


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

The truth about the author is the article is that he is 26 and still in High School special ed writing classes. Dumb doesn't even begin to describe this asses opinions. Hell, retarded doesn't even come close. I'm at a loss, what's more retarded than retarded? Whatever that is, that's how you would classify the idiot that wrote this article.


----------



## Cuepee (Jan 30, 2010)

munkie said:


> The truth about the author is the article is that he is 26 and still in High School special ed writing classes. Dumb doesn't even begin to describe this asses opinions. Hell, retarded doesn't even come close. I'm at a loss, what's more retarded than retarded? Whatever that is, that's how you would classify the idiot that wrote this article.


But...but...it is his opinion and opinions can't be dumb. :confused05:


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

Cuepee said:


> But...but...it is his opinion and opinions can't be dumb. :confused05:


Actually, his critique of GSP is dumb. Opinion or not, it is ******* retarded. What kind of dumbshit actually thinks that a true champ is the guy that can beat the challenger at his own game? A ******* retarded one.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

munkie said:


> Actually, his critique of GSP is dumb. Opinion or not, it is ******* retarded. What kind of dumbshit actually thinks that a true champ is the guy that can beat the challenger at his own game? A ******* retarded one.


I see there are still people in this world that don't get sarcasm, even when assisted by emoticons. Or a giant ass post just two above the one replied to. Amazing.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Iono, has this thread run its course?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Iono, has this thread run its course?


This thread is currently knee deep in stinky e-swamp territory... I say we let it go till it drowns itself in troll poo infested swamp waters. Laugh as we see the final bubbles of pathetic breath rise to the surface with a gurgling voice barely audible..."GSP"... "boring"...

( what the feck am I going on about? )


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Possibly, possibly... :confused02:


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

i dont concure with the article


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

...ran its course before the first post...


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

oh hai guise did i miss anything?


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

WOW, I wanted to stop reading...I just couldn't and now my head hurts. I must reply in some part simply for the efforts put forth in reading.

This is one of the worst MMA articles I have ever read. GSP is great in all aspects of mma. You think he is not a “true fighter” because he doesn’t fight to his opponents strengths?!? He got a second title shot at Hughes and made him tap. He was also running through everyone else, the division did not have as many established fighter as it does now and the reason he got the title shot against Serra is because Hughes got injured. 

GSP is not the only fighter to get a turn around rematch, remember Franklin vs Anderson 2?

Also, the UFC putting him against guys that don't have a chance to KO him is absurd. Not saying he will, but Hardy does throw heavy hands and has as good a chance as anyone of landing a punch to take GSP out. The fact that this guy write articles on something he seem to know very little about is astonishing.




jasvll said:


> Advice to the thread starter: If you're going to present your work as if it's someone else's, make sure you can hide your defensiveness over the criticisms.


^:thumb02:^



khoveraki said:


> This article is REALLY stupid but the champion aspect and Fedor is interesting. Fedor beat Nog by beating him from his guard, outstruck CroCop, outstruck Arlovski and Rogers, submitted Coleman, etc. Fedor IS the only fighter who continually tests himself by fighting to his opponents strengths. However, it's not the smartest strategy and not doing it doesn't make you a champion.


Good point Khov, just not enouogh to save the rest of the article IMO.



> edit: lol @ how everyone with a red rep bar thinks the article is the epitome of truth, haha.


LMAO.



TraMaI said:


> Dude's stupid. A true champ doesn't make people fight HIS fight? LOL! That's EXACTLY what a champ does, that's EXACTLY what GSP does and that's EXACTLY why GSP is one of the most dominant fighters in the world. It's like with Anderson/Thales, why go somewhere you may be in danger when you know you can completely destroy your opponent in another AND you have hte power to take it there?
> 
> 
> EDIT: As for "entertaining and P4P", they do not coincide. GSP, IMO, has gotten REALLY boring with his fighting style. It's predictable and he does it all the time. But the thing is is that he does it EVERY TIME. He wrecks people using the same tactic, every time. He is ranked #3 P4P in my mind because he's so dominant. It may not be the most entertaining thing in the world, but if NONE of his opponents can fight it off then that's on them. Why do something stupid to be entertaining and chance getting KOd?
> ...


Thank you TraMaI, saved me some time.



swpthleg said:


> Oh noes. I've been in a cult all this time and not realized it.


ROTFL!!!



Cptmats said:


> I have no idea where people come up with this. Its kinda stupid actually. In his last 5 fights he has had 2 UD, 2 TKO's and 1 submission....:sarcastic12:


Truth



Canadian Psycho said:


> I've never understood people referring to GSP's style as 'lay and pray' when his opponents clearly come out battered, bruised, and broken (in more ways than one). That must be some vicious lay and pray. But don't take my word for it...


His knees from side guard against Serra made me buckle.



TheAxeMurderer said:


> I find it kind of funny that you say that because the two american champions in the UFC (Brock & BJ) are the most widely hated IMO


Maybe BJ once was by some, however his reinvention of self with rigorous dedication has made him well liked IMO.



Soojooko said:


> This thread is currently knee deep in stinky e-swamp territory... I say we let it go till it drowns itself in troll poo infested swamp waters. Laugh as we see the final bubbles of pathetic breath rise to the surface with a gurgling voice barely audible..."GSP"... "boring"...
> 
> ( what the feck am I going on about? )


I think I hear the bubbles...


----------

